# Nanjing New Railway Station



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Amazing station, too bad the trains dont look as nice


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

the trains not bad ~~only the color is green!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Massive and glassy. Nice station.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

I wonder why the China Railway doesn't change the designs of the train compartments, they have been using for many years!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

hkth said:


> I wonder why the China Railway doesn't change the designs of the train compartments, they have been using for many years!


Actually they have. Certain trains that run in different provinces have different design, some are imported and some are developed with foreign help.

ex.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

zergcerebrates, you don't really catch up with my mind. I know there are also new trains in China. What I meant is that the design on those railway carriages have not been changed for many years. Just only the Greens, the Blues and some Grays in the square boxes. (That _XinShiSu_ doesn't count as it came from Sweden.) That's too boring to see those. Shouldn't the China Railway have something new on the railway carriages' design to get rid, or at least minimise, the old and vulgar tastes at all?


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

zergcerebrates, you don't really catch up with my mind. I know there are also new trains in China. What I meant is that the design on those railway carriages have not been changed for many years. Just only the Greens, the Blues and some Grays in the square boxes. (That _XinShiSu_ doesn't count as it came from Sweden.) That's too boring to see those. Shouldn't the China Railway have something new on the railway carriages' design to get rid, or at least minimise, the old and vulgar tastes at all?


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

extra post


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

extra post


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

I remember that station.I was there in August.It was operational but with some finishing touches to be done.Nice indeed


----------

